# ***OFFICIAL*** Jose Aldo vs. Frankie Edgar Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Featherweight bout: 145 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Featherweight Championship*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Aldo's chances of a finish are better, he's by far the most dangerous guy Edgar has fought on the feet, even more dangerous than BJ but I don't see Edgar looking to make this a striking affair, I think he'll try and take down Aldo. Aldo's got some pretty good TDD but Edgar is by far the best fighter he's ever fought, if this drags out late I see Edgar stealing four and five and this could end up coming down to who wins 1, 2, and 3 if Aldo doesn't finish.

Edgar by split.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I am almost sure this match up will make for an awesome fight. I'm going with a bit of an underdog pick and taking Edgar to win this one. I think they will meet again at some point regardless of the outcome but I see Edgar coming out and putting on possibly the best performance of his career and winning a decision or stopping Aldo in the later rounds by fighter at a fast pace throughout and using a combination his striking, wrestling and work in the clinch. Very tough fight to pick a winner though as I could picture Aldo devastating Edgar as well. I look forward to seeing this one.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I think either Aldo finishes Frankie, or Frankie wins a UD.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Aldo's chances of a finish are better, he's by far the most dangerous guy Edgar has fought on the feet, even more dangerous than BJ but I don't see Edgar looking to make this a striking affair, I think he'll try and take down Aldo. Aldo's got some pretty good TDD but Edgar is by far the best fighter he's ever fought, if this drags out late I see Edgar stealing four and five and this could end up coming down to who wins 1, 2, and 3 if Aldo doesn't finish.
> 
> Edgar by split.


...Exactly. Aldo can pull off a wicked finish. Frankie has serious heart but if Aldo lands a sick flying knee on the button----it's over my friend...


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm going *bold* here, I'm picking Jose Aldo via second rd (t)ko.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

I really want Edgar to win! Nothing against Aldo but it would just be epic if Edgar won. Edgar via UD.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I just don't see anyone at 145 beating Aldo. I think Frankie will do the best so far, but it will end the same as the others.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Only way Edgar win is if Aldo gases. Which I think he will. Edgar UD.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Edgar will pull the decision. Why...

*He can be hurt badly, but over come it and battle back.
*Exceptional conditioning and cardio for days EVEN after getting pummelled.
*Pretty fast with very good movement. Much better technique and footwork than Mighty Mouse.
* Susceptible to leg kicks, but with 10 rounds under his belt now against Bendo he should know how to check the leg kicks by now or counter it. 
* Wrestler who can wear down Aldo.

Aldo is a far dynamic fighter, but can he put em away. Edgar's pretty damn hard to finish. I thought Maynard nailed em pretty damn hard, but he couldn't finish...x2. 

Unless Edgar has a bad weight cut I think he takes the UD or split. Hominick laid the blueprint.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

This could easily go very similar to Aldo/Faber but I think when Edgar works on something, he gets extremely good at it extremely quickly. He'll be drilling kick checks and avoiding all day every day. Like Mercy said, he's gone 10 rounds with Bendo, and although Aldo as another animal when it comes to leg kicks, I don't think he'll get his movement taken away early enough for it to have a *huge* impact on the fight.

I think round 1 we'll see Edgar get smashed by something huge. Aldo is a fast starter and we all know Edgar gets hit with big shots early on, and Aldo is a lot faster than Maynard.

Round 2-3 will be fairly even with Edgar starting to pull ahead midway through the 3rd, with rounds 4 and 5 resulting in pretty easy rounds for Edgar and maybe a late TKO.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

K R Y said:


> He'll be drilling kick checks and avoiding all day every day.


Its pretty hard to check a leg kick while using so much movement and if he stops moving he gets tagged on the chin. Striking with Aldo would be a huge mistake as he is why more versatile than Bendo, Penn or Maynard. 

Edgar's only chance is to make this a dog fight, takedowns, clinching up against the cage, trying his hardest to catch any leg kicks which would get Aldo tired...its his only chance.

_"I think round 1 we'll see Edgar get smashed by something huge."_

I also think if this happens Aldo is not letting him off the hook.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Aldo will steamroll Frankie and make it look easy.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

dlxrevolution said:


> I'm going *bold* here, I'm picking Jose Aldo via second rd (t)ko.


That is exactly what I am picking, but Im going with a clean KO in the 2nd.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

This is the most excited I've been for a fight since Silva/Sonnen 2. Two of the top 5 P4P fighters in the world IMO.

Originally I had Edgar via boxing clinic, but now I'm leaning Aldo via leg kick shit storm.

**** it. I have no idea what's going to happen. I'm just amped up for this one. :thumb01:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Great fight.

Have to favor Aldo because he can actually finish when he has Frankie rocked.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I wouldn't say Aldo's cardio is suspect, but I don't think it's anywhere near what Frankies is... and unlike some guys who cut down a weight class, the only difference I see with Frankie at this weight is he won't be grossly outsized.

If Aldo doesn't finish in one or two, Edgar will in 4 or 5... I'm betting on the latter.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

When you're this size, 10lb is a lot. Edgar may have worked down to it and won't need to cut anything, but it's his first time in the division and he's taking on the kingpin.

Add to that how well rounded and tricky Aldo is, he has an answer for everything and finishing ability everywhere, Edgar will need to be more cautious than normal but he'll have to be aggressive to score points.

This is a close fight on paper but Aldo is by far Edgar's most dangerous opponent for a long time. Jose is young, hungry, this will be his 6th title defense at 145lb and Frankie's first fight at 145lb, my money is on the ultra-impressive Champ.

I'd have liked Edgar to get a title eliminator fight first, get a win on the board to forget his last two fights, then take on Aldo. Not complaining, I'm ecstatic about this fight, I just hope Dana's love for Frankie remains if he loses.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SM33 said:


> This is a close fight on paper but Aldo is by far Edgar's most dangerous opponent for a long time.


And Edgar is by far the hardest opponent Aldo will have fought as well.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Will be interesting to see if Frankie can get him down.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Edgar via not standing directly in front of Aldo & allowing himself to be kicked in the leg 1,000,000 times.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn, it's pretty crazy how split down the middle the votes are. I wonder if they'll be this close when they do the pro's picks on sherdog.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Aldo.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I think Aldo will get the win here, but if match goes into the championship rounds it will favor Edgar. We the MMA fan do not want a decision here because at this point we do not want to see another instant rematch. TKO Aldo round 2


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is actually the second super fight to my knowledge.

BJ Penn vs GSP II was the first since BJ was the LW champ who narrowly lost to Edgar the 1st time and more decisively the 2nd time.

Vitor vs LHW title holder could have been since Vitor was the ex-champ, but it was awhile back.

This time Frankie was a champ north of 145lbs who's coming down so I don't really see him as a major under dog at all. 

Edgar is use to being the fastest, but Aldo will be his quickest opponent unless he trained with Mighty Mouse. He does train with Phil Nurse who's pretty quick in his own right so I think that's pretty good practice on paper of course.

Aldo ironically even though he's the featherweight champ is actually probably bigger weighing in at 160-170 from what I remember. So who's stronger then. I'd have to say Edgar because of his wrestling background and the fact he's fought extremely strong fighters in the LHW division in Maynard and Bendo.

I would agree Aldo would leg kick em to death, but for a championship caliber fighter who's already experienced that he should know better. Plus all he needs to do is watch the Faber fight. We're going to see Edgar out point em in and stifle Aldo repeatedly wearing em out minute by minute round by round.

If there's a finish rest assured it's Aldo as he's the more powerful and dynamic striker of the two. Personally if there's an "upset" this would be the fight to bet on for the odds. Edgar has the tools and mind set to win, but it might not be the most fan friendly.

I think even for the pros pick it'll be fairly even.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Edigar is a runner. Even the audience gets dizzy while he spins around. I hate his style and his outscoring boring method of winning, rarely finishing a fight. With the risk of being kicked, I foresee even more wild circling. 
Rooting to Aldo to connect anything from his arsenal.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

After all those leg kicks from Benson (plus the infamous upkick), Frankie's gonna be extra bouncy in this one, expecting impeccable footwork and a lot of jerky movement. Aldo's cardio better be tiptop!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Personally I love both fighters and I have absolutely no idea who is going to win. That is something that never seems to happen in MMA for me.

I'm really surprised with how many people don't enjoy watching Frank, he's one of the most entertaining fighters IMO.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Whats the betting lines for this? Personally I think there is some good money to be made on Aldo if the odds are decent.

Edit: Thats weird, I see my old BJ Penn sig, even though thats not the one I have in my User CP.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

luckbox said:


> Whats the betting lines for this? Personally I think there is some good money to be made on Aldo if the odds are decent.
> 
> Edit: Thats weird, I see my old BJ Penn sig, even though thats not the one I have in my User CP.


Should be fixed now. Seems to be happening to a few members lately. I just updated your profile and it's reset to the other sig.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Luckbox go into your user cp and just press save, it's happened to me a few times, it will be fine after you press save without changing the code.

Frankie is paying 2.60 per $1 you place on him. Aldo has bad odds.

KRY it's still showing the BJ one.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It's showing the other one for me. Weird.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

A Superfight indeed. But I dont understand why Edgar is such a big underdog. This guy arguably never lost the Lightweight title. The 1st Bendo fight, 40% of the MMA community has the fight scored for him and the second fight, 70% of the MMA community gave him the nod. So in my eyes, this is a Champion VS Champion fight.

On to the topic, if Edgar is not badly affected by the weight cut (which he shouldn't be) he should be able to win this match. Stylistically, he is a nightmare matchup for Aldo. Excellent footwork and boxing to combat with Aldo on feet with a solid wrestling base (especially now, he is in featherweight). 

On top of that, Aldo tend to gas out in the championship rounds evident from the Hominick and Florian fight as compared to Edgar who went 5 full action pack rounds with BJ (twice) Maynard, and Bendo(twice) without looking gased. Aldo best chance will be a big finish early in the fight but hey, Edgar has proven time and time again that he can fight back after being on the verge of getting knock out.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ProdigyPenn said:


> A Superfight indeed. But I dont understand why Edgar is such a big underdog. This guy arguably never lost the Lightweight title. The 1st Bendo fight, 40% of the MMA community has the fight scored for him and the second fight, 70% of the MMA community gave him the nod. So in my eyes, this is a Champion VS Champion fight.
> 
> On to the topic, if Edgar is not badly affected by the weight cut (which he shouldn't be) he should be able to win this match. Stylistically, he is a nightmare matchup for Aldo. Excellent footwork and boxing to combat with Aldo on feet with a solid wrestling base (especially now, he is in featherweight).
> 
> On top of that, Aldo tend to gas out in the championship rounds evident from the Hominick and Florian fight as compared to Edgar who went 5 full action pack rounds with BJ (twice) Maynard, and Bendo(twice) without looking gased. Aldo best chance will be a big finish early in the fight but hey, Edgar has proven time and time again that he can fight back after being on the verge of getting knock out.


I think Edgar will win, but I'm not surprised he is an underdog going into this fight. Even though he has the more impressive resume. The fact of the matter is he is going to a weightclass he has never fought at and immediately taking on the champ. I don't know many fighters that wouldn't be the underdog going into that situation.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

I have aldo on this, and I think it will be shockingly easy, in addition to having the best tdd in all of the ufc, he has that special something that anderson silva has, not as much mind you, but he can pull off some awesome moves on the feet, plus he's bjj. 

for those looking at frankie's cardio, I doubt it will be the same at 145 as it is at 155, weight cuts also tend to cut cardio. so if he makes it to the championship rounds, I hardly see him just wearing aldo out

all that being said, I'm looking for a round 1-3 ko/tko going aldo's way


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

ProdigyPenn said:


> A Superfight indeed. *But I dont understand why Edgar is such a big underdog*.


Totally agree here. Don't get me wrong, Aldo is rightfully favored here. But IMHO, Frankie should be getting closer to 2.25-2.40 as opposed to the nearly 2.90 he's getting at Pinnacle, for example. That's too juicy for me pass up.

Aldo is without question the most dangerous fighter Frankie's faced, but he matches up well Jose. Jose's two biggest weaknesses are his wrestling and his cardio. Frankie's two biggest strengths are his wrestling and his cardio. Frankie's also very fast (less so in comparison at 145), has tremendous footwork, and excellent boxing. He's also great at sticking to a gameplan. If you were to draw up Aldo's worst match-up, it would be Frankie Edgar.

Another factor working against Aldo, is the fact that he's been injured and hasn't fought in over a year. Anyone that's followed my posts, knows I'm a huge believer in cage rust. And when you're a fighter with a questionable gas tank to begin with, and you're facing a fighter that seemingly never tires (even after getting rocked), and sets an incredible pace, that's a major concern. On the other hand, even though Frankie is a natural 45er, the fact is, he's never made the cut. Being a wrestler by trade helps, but that still needs to be considered, especially when it comes to recovering after any major blows. Aldo will still be the bigger fighter, but Frankie's hung with Gray and Bendo so that's a non-factor to me.

Aldo's got the potential to finish Frankie (duh). But if this fight goes past the second round- which I fully expect- I can't see Frankie not taking this one. I worry about the cut for him, but with Aldo's layoff, I think it's a wash. I think Frankie will show enough movement skills to avoid an Aldo finish (although I can see him getting hurt). I think Edgar will wear him out with his frenetic pace, and grind out an almost Guida-esque decision. The main thing that concerns me is Frankie's chin and his ability to recover, after such a weight cut. In the end, too much value on Edgar here. I'll be taking him for the upset, with some slight hesitation.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

If you guys are actually +260 or better on Edgar I'd suggest betting about a third of everything you own on him... and then the two-thirds on Aldo via bovada.lv @ -210. :thumb01:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Edgar is gonna prove he is the man tommorow night and prove Aldo just isn't quite up to that level yet.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

I think Aldo is going to destroy Edgar with brutal ko and my dream of seeing Edgar, face down ass up  is going to come true haha


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

It's time...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Aldo to complete a Brazilian clean-sweep on the main card?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jose Aldo Jr. 

That is all folks.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Poor old security guards, having to try and run with Edgar. That d-bag!

Seriously though, it's funny.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Still sticking with my original pick with Edgar with a decision. But it looks like I'm done betting for the night.  

Overeeeeem!!!

I don't give a shiet now...I want to pain. Somebody bring the pain!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Here we go. Two fighter's that will make up for an abysmal co main and embarassing Overeem. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Kick in the door, wave in the 44!

Get that belt Frankie.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I bet to cut weight Edgar just takes a big dump before going on the scale. He literally looks no different at 145 or 155.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

fukit... WAR FRANKIE!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I just want a good fight


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Please let this fight be finished with no questions. If I have to see another Edgar immediate rematch I'm going to go nuts.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

well wont take much to beat the last fight pumped for this one!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Frankie keeps circling to the left, right into the power. He's also eating a lot of jabs. Aldo's game has always been to wait and find openings then pounce, he'll let Edgar jump all around until he feels comfortable throwing something.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Here come the kicks!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

edgar fighting stupid again, he should use his takedowns


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Frankie outclassed, so far.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Frankie's speed is nothing down here.

There's a reason he didnt want to come down to 145.


And his usual leaping in amateur bullshit isn't going to work on an actual good boxer like Aldo


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmm...Aldo is ONLY warming up. This is dangerous for Edgar.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

That second kick really hurt Frankie. The first one was kind of checked but that second one was brutal. Aldo's jab is like a sniper's shot, I don't know why Jack Slack says he doesn't have a jab.

Edit: why is Edgar throwing spinning side kicks? So dumb.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Hopefully Aldo shows people how to beat Edgar decisively. He's doing well thus far.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

BWoods said:


> That second kick really hurt Frankie. The first one was kind of checked but that second one was brutal. Aldo's jab is like a sniper's shot, I don't know why Jack Slack says he doesn't have a jab.


To be fair, Jack can only go off of the past fights. After this fight I bet his analysis changes. Aldo has clearly been working it with how accurate he is landing it.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> To be fair, Jack can only go off of the past fights. After this fight I bet his analysis changes. Aldo has clearly been working it with how accurate he is landing it.


The thing is that the past fights I've watch from Aldo shows that he's always had a GREAT jab. He always keeps his right hand up right at his ear and he leans into it and makes it reeeeal long. He looks like a fencer when he uses it. He chooses to use it to keep opponents at bay and as a means to stop their momentum. Not as a combination tool as Jack seems to want to see.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rogan already pushing the cardio narrative.

Give it a rest Rogan.


Aldo looks marvelous.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

aldo looking good lets see how he's adjusted his weight for a cardio battle


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

"You gotta check the kick"

Can you even check that thing? Does it matter? It is mid thigh and thrown with bad intentions.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I've got the first two rounds for Aldo.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Fight started and I had to go for work. Going to be late. Sigh, will be depending on you guys for updates!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BWoods said:


> That second kick really hurt Frankie. The first one was kind of checked but that second one was brutal. Aldo's jab is like a sniper's shot, I don't know why Jack Slack says he doesn't have a jab.
> 
> Edit: why is Edgar throwing spinning side kicks? So dumb.


It was a crafty move actually. Aldo was moving so he felt he could land it as Aldo was walking towards that direction. You have to study it closely to see. 

This is very high level fight. Two style strikers who respect each other.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I am amazed Edgar is still awake after that kick!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man aldo is a beast

i just cant see what frankie can do to win this


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This isn't even close.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

leep the updates coming guys. 
i hate that I have to work right now.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Aldo is kicking ass, but the Rogan "Edgar is possibly winning" hype has started.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

It's getting interesting...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hmm interesting now


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Aldo is getting sloppy.

29-28 Aldo.

He needs to come out with a bit more purpose.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Like I originally called, Frankies pace and cardio will start to take over in the championship rounds.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Blood on Edgar is a good thing. This is where he starts to pour it on.

Two rounds to one for Aldo.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

That round was close, Edgar is starting to use his inside and outside kicks and is throwing a lot of techniques out to confuse Aldo. I think Aldo is still up 3-0 but that round was really close.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Frankie's left eye is starting to swell shut.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Frankie has so much heart man.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

cdtcpl said:


> Aldo is kicking ass, but the Rogan "Edgar is possibly winning" hype has started.


I have him winning this fight, but the way that Rogan is spinning things, we're in for some controversy unless Aldo gets the finish.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Aldo's TDD is nuts, I am really surprised Edgar didn't get that last one.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man he got that take down!!

common frankie


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This could quite possibly be 2-2...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

2-2 in my book


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know who got the third, Aldo landed that front kick but Frankie might have stole it, I gave Frankie the fourth and Aldo the first and second.

This might decide it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Could come down to this round.

Aldo's accuracy has been horrible the last two rounds and he's stopped jabbing.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

2-2 Lfg


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful TD for Frankie, but that was it. War, Aldo.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Possible 3-1 or 2-2. It's looking like an Edgar fight.

Aldo has abandoned the leg kicks it seems and his jab has gone away too.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

holy shit this is going to be a close decision.....


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah, it's gonna be all about how the judges score the 3rd round


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I have it 3-1 Aldo, but knowing the judges it could be 2-2.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man here we go round 5


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Edgar needs A HUGE ROUND otherwise Aldo might take the decision. I could see two rounds a piece, but most likely three to one.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

come on Frankie


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

YOU GUYS ARE MAKING ME SO EXCITED.

Pity I can't watch it live...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I have it 2-2 but that could be wishful thinking. Sounds like it should be 3-1.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Frankie is really starting to pour it on, but not a 10-8 round.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man regardless of thje result great fight


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Aldo won that last round in my book. Who knows with these wacky judges and Joe went into total bias mode near the end.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

3-2 edgar in my opinion great fight


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I had it 3 rounds to 2 for Aldo


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Man, tough to listen to Joe down the stretch. 4-1 Aldo.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Should be a draw/

1 and 2 for Aldo

3 10-10

4 and 5 for Frank


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I have it 3-2 Frankie. COME ON JUDGES!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

draw

lol (would be funny)

should be aldo 3-2


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Aldo may edge this on damage, but man... it's close. 

I smell a rematch...


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome fight regardless of who wins. I think Edgar took it but I'm not gonna be mad if Aldo gets the nod.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

This is going to be close. Split for sure.

I think Aldo might have got it slightly, but I wouldn't be mad if Edgar takes it so we can see an immediate rematch!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> 3-2 edgar in my opinion great fight


me too


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rogan has been an embarrassment on the mic tonight.


Absolutely horrendous commentary.

At one point Aldo literally 3 pieced Edgar with left hooks...Rogan completely no sold it while Goldberg felt obligated to point out "good left hook..."


Meanwhile Rogan repeatedly goes on about "nice combinations" of completely missed punches...while the UFC repeatedly shows graphics of Aldo outlanding Edgar by 30 or so punches.


48-47 Aldo at worst.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Yet another controversial Edgar fight? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

I had it frankie 3-2


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll take a draw for my the sake of my betting


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I could watch another five rounds. Edgar is indeed a honey badger. He's even the smaller fighter at 145.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Aldo may edge this on damage, but man... it's close.
> 
> I smell a rematch...


Of course. It's Edgar. It's in his contract to fight everyone twice.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Good judging for a change!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

49 46 you have to be kidding


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

**** yeah!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you, 3 blind mice. You are the only 3 guys that Rogan couldn't have tricked into thinking won the fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

boooooooooooooooo 49-46 my ass


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Shit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Aldo may edge this on damage, but man... it's close.
> 
> *I smell a rematch...*


No! No more Edgar nuthugging!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, two 49-46's

I did give the first three to Aldo as well as the last one. I'm glad Joe's bias commentating didn't get into too many ears. From what I could see Frankie was missing a lot and Aldo was landing some hard shots in return.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Should be a draw/
> 
> 1 and 2 for Aldo
> 
> ...


You HAVE to be kidding, man.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Disgraceful.


Edgar didn't even come close to winning that 5th round, and he probably didnt win the 3rd, I think Rogan almost tricked me too.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't agree with the scores, but I do believe the right fighter won. 

Good fight. These two will meet again some day.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Joe Rogan wasn't wrong about shitty judging that's for sure.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, personally I think Edgar is now the uncrowned LW and FW champ...


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I actually had it 49-46, I thought Edgar only won round 4. I think in the 5th round Aldo did more.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

I gave rounds 1,2,3 and 5 to Aldo.

Point fighters gonna point fight. Get smashed Edgar. This ain't a fencing competition bitch.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

No rematches yet. Frankie shouldn't get an immediate rematch after losing 3 straight fights. Make him win some three rounders, if he can anymore against the elite that is. It seems like guys like Maynard and Aldo are better fighters, it's just Edgar is so tough and durable, and his conditioning is excellent. He gets better as the fight goes on while other guys naturally start to slow down. He's made for 5 round fights, but sometimes that isn't enough.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Korean Zombie wants Aldo, make it happen


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Edgar wins 2 rounds for the 5th fight in a row.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> No! No more Edgar nuthugging!


I honestly think the entire purpose for Rogan's blatantly, embarrassingly one sided commentary was to trick people into thinking Edgar deserved a rematch when he had one good round at best.

That left a bitter taste in my mouth watching Aldo bust Edgar's face up repeatedly with clean punches while Rogan talked about some insignificantly partially checked inside kick or throw some "nice combinations" that missed entirely.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

can we please get aldo vs korean zombie next, I would enjoy that fight a lot


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> I actually had it 49-46, I thought Edgar only won round 4. I think in the 5th round Aldo did more.


I was trying to be unbiased but I'm pretty sure on the re-watch I'll score it the same.

I'll make sure to mute the sound so I don't vomit.


The only time I can think of a worse performance on commentary was Rory - Condit 1 where punches to the shoulder were met with "HUGE RIGHT HAND BY RORY" while Condit busted him the hell up on the feet to almost nothing.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> I honestly think the entire purpose for Rogan's blatantly, embarrassingly one sided commentary was to trick people into thinking Edgar deserved a rematch when he had one good round at best.
> 
> That left a bitter taste in my mouth watching Aldo bust Edgar's face up repeatedly with clean punches while Rogan talked about some insignificantly partially checked inside kick or throw some "nice combinations" that missed entirely.


Rogan did the same thing in the Hominick fight, he's way off mark at times.

Tired of people getting brainwashed into thinking point fighting should win fights too.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> can we please get aldo vs korean zombie next, I would enjoy that fight a lot


KZ tweeted that he wants Aldo. So it better happen. Fight of the decade it will be


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't wait to see the round by round strike stats for this fight to make sure I'm not going senile and that Rogan is indeed a douchebag.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I just felt like I had triple de ja vu with the Rogan and Edgar post fight interview.

Rogan: How did you think the fight went and what are your thoughts about the decision. I thought the fourth and fifth rounds went to you, but the third was up in the air. 

Frankie: You know I fought a great fight, Jose is a great champion. But I keep finding myself in this situation...haha!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I honestly think the entire purpose for Rogan's blatantly, embarrassingly one sided commentary was to trick people into thinking Edgar deserved a rematch when he had one good round at best.
> 
> That left a bitter taste in my mouth watching Aldo bust Edgar's face up repeatedly with clean punches while Rogan talked about some insignificantly partially checked inside kick or throw some "nice combinations" that missed entirely.


It's his job to make people watching the fight get excited. The fight started to get close. Rogan hyped it up. Calm down.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rogan also said he can't see that well from broadcasting both, he said it's way better for him when he is watching it on the tv, that said aldo lost 4 and 5 for sure and 3 i thought was 10-10 but they never score those so edgar again


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> I was trying to be unbiased but I'm pretty sure on the re-watch I'll score it the same.
> 
> I'll make sure to mute the sound so I don't vomit.
> 
> ...


That's why I don't listen to Rogan too much. He's so ridiculously biased, it's almost sickening. Gono vs. Tamden and Teixeira vs. Fabio are other examples that are kind of cringe worthy. I like Rogan most of the time, but it's obvious that his fan boyish ways get the best of him a lot.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I can't wait to see the round by round strike stats for this fight to make sure I'm not going senile and that Rogan is indeed a douchebag.


I agree that Rogan was bias, though not because he was trying to trick anyone, but rather because he's a fan and acts like one. He honed in on the fighter he wanted to win and didn't notice anything the other guy was throwing. His excitement is the greatest and worst thing about his commentary.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Rogan did the same thing in the Hominick fight, he's way off mark at times.
> 
> Tired of people getting brainwashed into thinking point fighting should win fights too.


Rogan was literally trying to convince the audience that things were happening as the fight was going. I usually dont mind him but this IMO was one of his worst performances I've ever seen.

End of second round Aldo's body language is fantastic, he's exploding out of takedown attempts and looking relaxed, and Rogan is already pushing some narrative about him being gassed.


Most of the 3-5 he just goes on about how Frankie should puce the pace because Aldo is getting tired even though he's still outstriking Frankie outside of the 4th round where he started to miss a lot.

And then this, coincidentally is also when the laughably biased commentary starts to come in.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I was trying to be unbiased but I'm pretty sure on the re-watch I'll score it the same.
> 
> I'll make sure to mute the sound so I don't vomit.


I focus more on hearing the punches land and you can see Frankie throw but you hear nothing, then Aldo throws and you hear the thud. So in the 5th round while Edgar was active and pouring it on I wasn't hearing them connect, which means that even if they were there was literally no power on them.

I am by no means an Aldo nut hugger, a search of my posts will reveal that I hardly talk about him. I scored this fight the way I would with or without Rogan talking. Rogan gets things right a lot, a whole lot, but when he takes up a cause he can lead people to the wrong decision.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree about Rogan and i am sick off that Franky loses every close fight saga.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> rogan also said he can't see that well from broadcasting both, he said it's way better for him when he is watching it on the tv, that said aldo lost 4 and 5 for sure and 3 i thought was 10-10 but they never score those so edgar again


Aldo won round 5 easily. He landed two huge punches on Edgar with the superman punch and a big right hand while Edgar did nothing but small leg kicks...all of those "comboes" didn't land, and meanwhile Aldo was landing a shit ton of jabs and left hooks while moving backwards that Goldie of all people had to point out while Rogan was completely no selling it.

Round 5 was closer than rounds 1 and 2 but there's no reason any objective person should've scored it for Edgar.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> rogan also said he can't see that well from broadcasting both, he said it's way better for him when he is watching it on the tv, that said aldo lost 4 and 5 for sure and 3 i thought was 10-10 but they never score those so edgar again


Eh, he's looking at a CCTV, he should be able to see what's going on. He just disregarded Aldo countering Edgar time and time again and his slipping of punches.

The last round was Aldo for sure in my opinion. Edgar didn't land nearly as much as he did in rounds three and four.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Roki977 said:


> I agree about Rogan and i am sick off that Franky loses every close fight saga.


He beat Maynard and BJ....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

MikeHawk said:


> It's his job to make people watching the fight get excited. The fight started to get close. Rogan hyped it up. Calm down.


People can get excited from commentary that isn't pretty much screaming "Edgar still has it, he'll lose tonight but scream and shout and pout that he deserves a rematch after three straight losses!!!" 

Honestly, Rogan's commentating is so horrendously biased sometimes that I have to mute the TV. I found myself yelling more at Rogan than either of the two fighters this match. Not that that matters, since I was just yelling at my TV, but you get what I'm saying, right?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

fightmetric is saying round 3 edgar outlanded aldo 19-15


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> That left a bitter taste in my mouth watching Aldo bust Edgar's face up repeatedly with clean punches while Rogan talked about some insignificantly partially checked inside kick or throw some "nice combinations" that missed entirely.


Rogan does that in nearly every fight he commentates.

:laugh:


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Aldo won this fight clearly. Edgar did not do anywhere near enough.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

AJClark said:


> Well, personally I think Edgar is now the uncrowned LW and FW champ...


If you want to create that interesting logic, let me create my own. A fresh Gray Maynard is the uncrowned lightweight champion.  He consistently smashes Edgar until he gets exhausted from beating him up. :bye01:

Seriously, the uncrowned talk needs to stop.


I want to see Edgar in some three round fights. See how well he does when he doesn't have 25 minutes to out last his opponent.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I will say that Aldo made the fight a lot closer than it should've been by taking a round off and by abandoning his kicking game.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> fightmetric is saying round 3 edgar outlanded aldo 19-15


You have to "beat" the champion apparently. Not sure what it refers to, but seeing as everyone else throws it out I'll just put leave it there.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

AJClark said:


> Well, personally I think Edgar is now the uncrowned LW and FW champ...


Oh, my God... is that serious?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Aldo won round 5 easily. He landed two huge punches on Edgar with the superman punch and a big right hand while Edgar did nothing but small leg kicks...all of those "comboes" didn't land, and meanwhile Aldo was landing a shit ton of jabs and left hooks while moving backwards that Goldie of all people had to point out while Rogan was completely no selling it.
> 
> Round 5 was closer than rounds 1 and 2 but there's no reason any objective person should've scored it for Edgar.


If aldo used that jab all night long instead of the first 2 rounds only I think alll 5 rounds would have went aldo's way, regardless I wanna see zombie vs aldo next for an entertaining fight, please not lamas or swanson again next


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

What kind of genius listens to commentary they hate so much? Wouldn't mom mute it for you?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> fightmetric is saying round 3 edgar outlanded aldo 19-15


That doesn't surprise me. I scored that round for Edgar but with that small of a margin I'd still probably give it to Aldo on damage. That front kick probably broke Edgar's nose and most of Edgar's strikes were weak leg kicks.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> That doesn't surprise me. I scored that round for Edgar but with that small of a margin I'd still probably give it to Aldo on damage. That front kick probably broke Edgar's nose and most of Edgar's strikes were weak leg kicks.


I think aldo ****ed up by not using more leg kicks and jabs throughout every round, i'm very impressed by aldo's TDD because as you know frankie has taken everyone down including aldo but aldo stuffed most of them and sprung up on the 3 frankie grabbed.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Ugh on Twitter everyone is calling for a rematch...

I hate them all.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

I think Edgar won rounds 4 and 5 but overall I think Aldo was the superior fighter, by quite much.

I must say, I expected Aldo to be a little more aggressive though.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Edgar fought well towards the end of the fight, he tried to rack up points by going with leg kicks Forrest Griffin style but the judges weren't convinced.

I dislike the way Aldo fights sometimes...he fights too rigidly these days. I feel like sometimes he forgets...as Chael Sonnen would say, he's in a fistfight. 

Maybe a move to 155 would fix that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I though Edgar took the last 3 rounds comfortably as did the majority of the people in the theater I was watching the fight in. I thought Rogan should have taken Aldo's balls out of his mouth though cause him and Goldie were all over them and the commentary was pretty one sided tonight up until the final round.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I was told there would be a Superfight...what a joke...Edgar had nothing for Aldo...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Aldo is a bad dude, guy can't be held down but I'm proud of Frankie for getting in there and trying. Hope he can get another title shot soon.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

1,2 Alods but not in a big way, 3rd is very close, 4 for Edgar in bigger way that Aldo won first 2 and 5 is close but i would give it ti Edgar because he was more active i pushing the pace.
I can live with this one, cause close is not enough to beat champ but on the other hand it wasnt counting when Edgar was defending.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I though Edgar took the last 3 rounds comfortably as did the majority of the people in the theater I was watching the fight in. I thought Rogan should have taken Aldo's balls out of his mouth though cause him and Goldie were all over them and the commentary was pretty one sided tonight up until the final round.


:laugh: I find it funny that I view this the exact opposite of you. At 2:30 in the 3rd after Rogan made the comment about "This is where Aldo tends to fade" he switched all the way over to Frankie hype mode. I'll agree for the first 2 rounds it was all Aldo, but he went overboard the other way after that remark.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought Edgar had done enough to take this very very close fight. This fight is closer than what 2 judges scored (49-46). 

The key is rd 3 which depending on how you look at it (damage or strikes), we'll have different winner. Anyway, no more immediate rematches for Edgar please. Give him 2 or 3 match at FW and let him work his way up. Judging from how he perform tonight, he will.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Edgar fought well towards the end of the fight, he tried to rack up points by going with leg kicks Forrest Griffin style but the judges weren't convinced.
> 
> I dislike the way Aldo fights sometimes...he fights too rigidly these days. I feel like sometimes he forgets...as Chael Sonnen would say, he's in a fistfight.
> 
> Maybe a move to 155 would fix that.


Yeo you nailed it, he's too scared to explode like in the WEC because he fears he will gas quick and screw himself if he doesn't finish, 155 pounds would be great for him, but first a fight with korean zombie for fun and then 155.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I wouldn't mind Edgar eventually getting a rematch, but not immediately. He's lost 3 straight fights. I don't care how you scored his losses, he still lost.

Then again, if you put him in 3 round fights, he may not work his way back to a title shot.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

All the people that think Edgar won rounds 3 & 5, can you please look at Frankie's face before the round begins and after it ends? Each time it looks like he got his ass beat....probably because he in fact did.

I'll probably stop posting in this thread for the night. I am happy that I feel this fight ended with the right guy winning in a way that should prevent another title being help up by an immediate title shot*.

*I was also concerned that if Edgar did win it would be so close Also would get an immediate title shot.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

4-1 Aldo is the score gents. 3-2 Aldo is a logical conclusion, but I scored every round but the third for Aldo.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

It was a fun fight. I had Aldo winning the First 3 rounds. The last round was real close, but I gave it to Frankie.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

There were a couple close ones in there.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Either way it was an awesome fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

All in all I'm pretty disappointed with this showing.

I can't be too down on it because he's only 26...maybe sometime during his peak he'll find that blend of supreme skill level and creativity that transcendent fighters like Anderson Silva and Fedor and GSP have. 

We know he has the capabilities. In his early 20s he was all creativity, now he's all skill level. 

Yes, Jose, it's great that you can throw every technique in the book with perfect technique. It's great that you can actually work behind a jab and have fantastic timing with pretty much everything you do.

But he saves a off the cage superman punch which landed hard and flush until the last 10 seconds of the fight. In the 4th I dont think he threw a single thing other than jab right hand.

That's unthinkably dubious for a guy like Jose.


I'm going keep being a fan and keep having high hopes for him...but hopefully something clicks before one of these days he gets caught on a bad night or gets caught on the wrong end of a bad decision.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> That doesn't surprise me. I scored that round for Edgar but with that small of a margin I'd still probably give it to Aldo on damage. That front kick probably broke Edgar's nose and most of Edgar's strikes were weak leg kicks.


I can't sit here and say I disagree with the decision, but those scores were just wrong. If visible damage is now the overriding decision in a close fight, then there are countless fights that have been scored incorrectly. The fact is, some guys just show damage a lot more than others. B.J. Penn is a perfect example of a guy that just doesn't show damage. He's impossible to cut. 

Does Jose Also hit a heck of a lot harder than Edgar? Oh yeah. However, like most of us projected, Jose tired by the end of the 2nd round. He basically backed up the majority of the last three rounds. He was still landing significant strikes, but in the second half of the fight, Frankie was walking through them. And if those Edgar leg kicks were so weak, you wouldn't have been able to see the welts on Aldo's leg, and he wouldn't have started checking them. If anything, Edgar should've thrown more of them because they were among his most effective strikes.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> :laugh: I find it funny that I view this the exact opposite of you. At 2:30 in the 3rd after Rogan made the comment about "This is where Aldo tends to fade" he switched all the way over to Frankie hype mode. I'll agree for the first 2 rounds it was all Aldo, but he went overboard the other way after that remark.


Except that wasn't them being on Aldo's nuts, that was Aldo kicking the shit out of Edgar in extremely one sided rounds.

26 to 5 in the first?

If they HADNT been on Aldo's nuts then you'd really know something was up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I get sick of people saying look at his face, seriously piss off. Pay attention to fighters faces you will see a really obivous trend the lighter the skin the more visable the bruising and really Hellboy Hansen may be the only guy who makes Frankie look tan. Hell I would bet Wesly Snipes could go a couple rounds with a prime Mike Tyson and hardly bruise. Its horribly true though white guys have much more visible discoloration that makes swelling stand out a lot more.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

All in all, I'm glad the better fighter won. I have respect for Frankie, he's extremely tough and durable, but I feel like that carries him through a lot of fights. He's made for 5 round fights like I said. He seems to be impossible to finish and he doesn't get tired. Guys like Aldo and Maynard seem to out class him, but he just doesn't give up and they either get exhausted like Maynard, or start to get sloppy like Aldo. Fortunately for Aldo, he stayed in the fight long enough to get the win.

Like I keep saying, I want to see Edgar in some three round fights again against some elite fighters. See if he can turn it up early and get the win while his opponents are fresh. His heart, conditioning, and overall toughness are his best attributes and are mostly the reasons why he's made it this far in my opinion. I don't mean to be disrespectful or anything, he obviously has skills as well. Besides, those attributes are really important in MMA to have. It's more of a compliment than an insult.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Damage in effective striking is impact of strikes not physical bruising and swelling.

No one said such a thing so don't get worked up with your pigmentation rant.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

if edgar would use his wrestling more in offense I think he would be way better


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Except that wasn't them being on Aldo's nuts, that was Aldo kicking the shit out of Edgar in extremely one sided rounds.
> 
> 26 to 5 in the first?
> 
> If they HADNT been on Aldo's nuts then you'd really know something was up.


I disagree they sound like a car salesman in there. When Aldo first came over when the WEC folded and they did it I just accepted it as them helping to establish him with a new fan base and sell him as marquee fighter but tonight they just gushed over him its like they are still trying to sell us on him as a legit fighter and that is why I think its annoying. Its not the actual fight calling that I have a real issue with its the man crushing.



Roflcopter said:


> Damage in effective striking is impact of strikes not physical bruising and swelling.
> 
> No one said such a thing so don't get worked up with your pigmentation rant.


Actually there are a number of posts in this thread and others liked it that say look at there faces!!! Hell every decision I think Rampage has ever been in somebody brings it up.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I gave Edgar the fourth. 
The third and fifth were competitive but I don't think Frankie did enough in either round.

Aldo needs to move to Lightweight. 
I think he has a legitimate shot at bating Henderson.

Frankie needs to go back to the drawing board.
Should Aldo move to Lightweight, I still think he needs to win at least two or three more. Match Ricardo Lamas and Jung for the vacant title. Have Lentz and Siver fight for a number one contender spot. Give Frankie Cub Swanson. 

If Aldo doesn't move to Lightweight, I think Frankie should try 135 lbs if he wants to get a belt. I think he beas ever fighter at 135 with ease. But dear god, do NOT give him an immediate title shot.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Toxic said:


> I disagree they sound like a car salesman in there. When Aldo first came over when the WEC folded and they did it I just accepted it as them helping to establish him with a new fan base and sell him as marquee fighter but tonight they just gushed over him its like they are still trying to sell us on him as a legit fighter and that is why I think its annoying. Its not the actual fight calling that I have a real issue with its the man crushing.


Does the Edgar man crushing irritate you just as much? For his performance, I personally think he received way too much hype in the commentary. During the fight is not the time to still be marketing.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> if edgar would use his wrestling more in offense I think he would be way better


He's a bit lacking there...I think it's more of a physical thing with him...he's got great technique.

Although I will say his chain wrestling is actually quite poor and has always been. He sort of just fizzles out if you stop the initial shot, which is what Aldo's best at.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I had Aldo winning the first three rounds. Good fight, but can we PLEASE let Frankie have a regular fight now that he's on a 3-loss streak? Let the kid earn a title shot like everybody else for godsakes.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> He's a bit lacking there...I think it's more of a physical thing with him...he's got great technique.
> 
> Although I will say his chain wrestling is actually quite poor and has always been. He sort of just fizzles out if you stop the initial shot, which is what Aldo's best at.


He's great getting you down but like you said if you stuff it a little he gives up and he also doesn't control on the ground that well, if he applied a bendo wrestling style when he gets on top I think that helps him a lot more. Too many times you can't tell id frankie landed or not and how good he landed


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He doesn't have good physical attributes to wrestle like guys like Bendo.

He's not really that big, he's quick but not explosive, he's got decent strength but definitely can be overpowered. He's got great drive and determination though, he did slam Aldo and even Maynard in their fights.

Plus he's technical but he's no Ben Askren...it's not like he was a NCAA Champion or a USA Wrestling member.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cowgirl said:


> Does the Edgar man crushing irritate you just as much? For his performance, I personally think he received way too much hype in the commentary. During the fight is not the time to still be marketing.


I thought Edgar received relatively regular commentary, I mean there is always some degree of man crushing or selling done by Goldie and Rogan. But every time Aldo threw a leg kick they went on a 3 minute rant about his leg kicks and brought up the Faber fight and OMG, I get it there nasty as leg kicks but I don't get it because they ranted for five minutes I get it cause it sounded like a tree being cut down and Frankie's leg is red as shit. I am just glad he stopped throwing those leg kicks cause I couldn't listen to that shit again. Rogan is usually better at actually describing the technical aspects or describing how fighters do things instead he just seems to go on about how great Aldo throws leg kicks.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Showtime just texted dana and asked to fight Aldo at 145

dana likes it


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> *All in all, I'm glad the better fighter won.* I have respect for Frankie, he's extremely tough and durable, but I feel like that carries him through a lot of fights. He's made for 5 round fights like I said. He seems to be impossible to finish and he doesn't get tired. Guys like Aldo and Maynard seem to out class him, but he just doesn't give up and they either get exhausted like Maynard, or start to get sloppy like Aldo. Fortunately for Aldo, he stayed in the fight long enough to get the win.
> 
> Like I keep saying, I want to see Edgar in some three round fights again against some elite fighters. See if he can turn it up early and get the win while his opponents are fresh. His heart, conditioning, and overall toughness are his best attributes and are mostly the reasons why he's made it this far in my opinion. I don't mean to be disrespectful or anything, he obviously has skills as well. Besides, those attributes are really important in MMA to have. It's more of a compliment than an insult.


I guess it all depends on your interpretation of "better fighter." If better fighter means the guy who's more physically gifted, the guy who's more dynamic, the guy who hits harder, then yeah, the better fighter won. But if Aldo had Frankie's heart, and Frankie's work ethic, then that fight wouldn't have went five rounds. I guess I just hate seeing what I perceive as untapped potential. If you're not ready to go hard for 5 rounds, then either you shouldn't be champ, or you should move up a weight class. I realize he was off for more than a year, but come on now. The fact that he still managed to beat a guy like Frankie in spite of all that, just goes to show that Aldo still has much room for improvement.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I had Edgar winning the fight via my fan bias. 

Really close fight, I would say in a 5 rounder Aldo won it since I believe in the whole "you gotta beat the champ to be the champ." but had an additional 2 rounds been added to the fight Aldo would have lost it. Two great fighters, what can you do. Just kind of feel bad for Edgar since he can never really catch a break.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i'd watch pettis vs aldo


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I had Aldo a pretty clear 48-47. Possible 49-46.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Showtime just texted dana and asked to fight Aldo at 145
> 
> dana likes it


That'd be a good fight and Aldo could and should win it if he doesn't fight with a stick up his ass.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

dvonfunk said:


> I guess it all depends on your interpretation of "better fighter." If better fighter means the guy who's more physically gifted, the guy who's more dynamic, the guy who hits harder, then yeah, the better fighter won. But if Aldo had Frankie's heart, and Frankie's work ethic, then that fight wouldn't have went five rounds. I guess I just hate seeing what I perceive as untapped potential. If you're not ready to go hard for 5 rounds, then either you shouldn't be champ, or you should move up a weight class. I realize he was off for more than a year, but come on now. The fact that he still managed to beat a guy like Frankie in spite of all that, just goes to show that Aldo still has much room for improvement.


How about I change that to the more skilled fighter? Frankie's heart and conditioning is nearly unmatched, but I don't know.. I guess I get a sour taste in my mouth when a less skilled guy wins because of superior conditioning when it comes to a title fight. I mean, I get it, it's apart of the fight game. Work ethic is important and you need a solid one to balance out your skills, but it's an ugly way to win a championship fight. Get beat up, but then after the guy is tired of bullying you, you make your comeback and win. It's admirable and I respect his toughness a lot, but I just don't see a champion. A champion spirit? Totally! Champion skills and image? Just doesn't work for me. I don't know, maybe I'm wrong. Just how I see it I guess. Take it or leave it. :thumb01: I can still be a fan of a guy like that. Diego Sanchez for example, one of my favorite fighters who has taken beatings before, but has won despite the adversity. That's awesome to see either way.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Pettis vs Aldo. Now that is a crazy fight! Pettis should be at 155 though, he can take it there.

Fight tonight went basically as I'd imagined it to go. The only way for Edgar to win was to outpoint em. He went the farthest with Aldo taking the least amount of damage. Edgar suffers from simply not having the physical tools. Poor guy. He put BJ Penn on a tail spin and now he's in that same state. From contender, to champion, losing then went down a weight class to contend again and lost. Another loss would be crippling, but I'm pretty sure he'll win. 

In conclusion, this is the one sport I would not want to become a professional at. One loss just changes your entire life. I mean look at Fedor. Ten years of dominance and three consecutive losses opened up a can of worms where most people lose way more than that in a span of a year or two.

Looking at the big picture. I saw THREE EX-CHAMPIONS get beat tonight. Heck even Fitch has to be wondering what he's going to do with his career. His highlight is contending for the title in a five round beatdown only to get KOed by Hendricks and "out Fitched" by Maia and he's still broke. 

Tough night.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Aldo clearly won that fight...I swear to god of Frankie goes on another crying tour and get a rematch I'm done with the UFC. Aldo timed him and made him look like a fool.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Good fight, I thought Aldo would throw more leg kicks though. Frankie's slam takedown was a good one, but the way aldo just gets back up is amazing.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rogan actually tweeted he thought aldo won 3 rounds to 2, said its hard to score and commentate


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i'd watch pettis vs aldo


I'd watch it too.. After KZ fights Aldo, and Aldo moves to LW


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I gave Frankie the last 3 rounds, which annoys me....hate his style and really don't want to watch this fight again.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Just went and re-watch the fight.

For round 1, Edgar took the octagon control by moving forward but Aldo probably did more damage and out-strike him. 10-9 for Aldo.

Round 2, Edgar arguably took the octagon control aspect again but Aldo significantly did more damage especially with those leg kick and take a convincingly 10-9 round. 

Round 3, Edgar score a takedown and mange to out strike Aldo (although not far off) on feet. But Aldo strikes seems that it did more damage. Depending on what the judges are looking for. 10-9 for Edgar for out Striking or 10-9 for Aldo for damage. 

Round 4 is all Edgar. out matching, striking and and big takedown. 10-9 for Edgar. 

Round 5, Edgar still outstrike Aldo but Aldo did land a few good shot. Still 10-9 for Edgar.

It really depends on how round 3 goes. Initially, I gave round 3 to Edgar but after re-watching it, I gave it to Aldo.

No complaints that Aldo won this close fight right here.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I gave it 48-47 to Aldo... Could even argue the case for giving him the 5th as well. Frankie won the 4th


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Had it 3-2 Edgar. How could you possibly give 4 rounds to Aldo... Man there is nothing worse in the world than judges for the UFC...
Its 2 titlefights in a row now that he won, even tho the last one was close and it could have been a 2-3 Aldo if you scored round 3 for Aldo. Still bullshit decision.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

The right man got the win here. Edgar was the busier fighter for the latter half of the fight, but he was countered more often than not, takedowns stuffed, and Aldo did much more damage throughout.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> Had it 3-2 Edgar. How could you possibly give 4 rounds to Aldo... Man there is nothing worse in the world than judges for the UFC...
> Its 2 titlefights in a row now that he won, even tho the last one was close and it could have been a 2-3 Aldo if you scored round 3 for Aldo. Still bullshit decision.


It was not a bullshit decision. Aldo clearly won 3 rounds at least. Frankie has this habit of looking really energetic and busy whilst not actually landing a significant amount of shots. I wanted Frankie to win this as much as anyone but to say he beat Aldo here is ridiculous.

Wonder what Frankie does now? Down to 135 for his 4th title shot in a row?

Anyone ave a gif of the 'off the fence' superman punch Aldo threw at the. End of the fifth round? That shit was insane!


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Aldo won, 48-47. He got the 3 first rounds. 
I'd like to see Aldo move up and face Benson. He's definitely big enough, he looked noticable bigger than Edgar.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I thought it was a draw, anyways frankie needs to figure how to not give up on his YD shots when someone resists and to maintain top position with some good offense, he also needs to figure out for himself the most effective way to strike while rocking and finishing people because his current way is not working at all.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> How about I change that to the more skilled fighter? Frankie's heart and conditioning is nearly unmatched, but I don't know.. I guess I get a sour taste in my mouth when a less skilled guy wins because of superior conditioning when it comes to a title fight. I mean, I get it, it's apart of the fight game. Work ethic is important and you need a solid one to balance out your skills, but it's an ugly way to win a championship fight. Get beat up, but then after the guy is tired of bullying you, you make your comeback and win. It's admirable and I respect his toughness a lot, but I just don't see a champion. A champion spirit? Totally! Champion skills and image? Just doesn't work for me. I don't know, maybe I'm wrong. Just how I see it I guess. Take it or leave it. :thumb01: I can still be a fan of a guy like that. Diego Sanchez for example, one of my favorite fighters who has taken beatings before, but has won despite the adversity. That's awesome to see either way.


Yes, the more skilled fighter is a more apt description here. The reason this fight bothered me so much is not because of the decision itself, or even the judges scoring, it's because of HOW Aldo won. I apologize for this rant in advance! Haha 

Nothing bothers me more than watching these guys that have all that talent in the world, but aren't willing to work hard enough to maximize their potential. Cage rust or not, there's no excuse for Aldo getting tired after two rounds. Look at GSP. He was off for a full 6 months longer than Aldo was, and on top of that, he had a much more limiting, and devastating injury. But GSP has a true champion's work ethic, and as a result, his conditioning was never in question. In fact, he looked like he could've went another 5 rounds after the Condit fight.

That's the difference between guys like Edgar and GSP, and guys like Aldo. Edgar is never going to let poor conditioning be the reason he loses a fight. Why? Because he knows full well that an inferior fighter can win with superior conditioning. It's been proven time and time again. 

The fact that Edgar was able to push the pace for 5 rounds after taking all of that punishment- while Aldo got tired after two rounds- tells me the Edgar worked a heck of a lot harder in preparing for this fight than Aldo did. Ultimately, you'd like to see that hard work rewarded. I know I do, anyway. It just so happens that Aldo is the more skilled fighter. And the fact that he was still able to pull off the win- in spite of his conditioning- against a guy like Edgar, just goes to show what kind of talent Aldo is. Which makes you wonder how good he could actually be if he had a guy like Frankie's work ethic. 

It seems to me that right now, Aldo's getting by on pure talent. He's so much more skilled than the guys he's fighting, that he can overcome less than ideal conditioning. That won't last forever though. He's missing that last piece of the puzzle. Last night was a prime example. Who knows, maybe it was the wake-up call he needed. He can't get by on these "oh he was hurt so he couldn't train properly" excuses forever. 

Now it's possible that the cut is just getting too hard for Aldo, and that's the reason he fades in the championship rounds. If that's the case, he needs to move up to 155 so we can see the best Jose Aldo. If he was too fast for Edgar, who was arguably too fast for anyone at 155, can you imagine Aldo at 155?! With a potentially better gas tank?! Now that's scary.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't believe for one second that Edgar prepared so much better for this fight than Aldo did, not one second. They work like beasts in that gym.

His conditioning is more likely a result of the fact that he has to cut more weight than Edgar, simple as that.

On a side note - I love this picture:


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> I don't believe for one second that Edgar prepared so much better for this fight than Aldo did, not one second. They work like beasts in that gym.
> 
> His conditioning is more likely a result of the fact that he has to cut more weight than Edgar, simple as that.


Yes, yes, we all hear how that camp is full of killers, and it certainly appears to be, but if Aldo is cutting so much weight that he can't make it to the third without noticeably slowing, then he really shouldn't be at 145 anymore. It's not like he took any damage in those first two rounds. 

I mean come on, he's the champ. There's just no excuse for that IMO. He's going to be fighting the best of the best, he needs to be prepared to go into those championship rounds. He's not going to finish everyone within the first two rounds. Cage rust, injuries in training, the weight cut, they're all excuses. It's as if he's the only one that has to deal with that stuff. Give me a break. Every fighter deals with that.

We've seen it from him before and unless he dedicates time to his conditioning like a champion should, we're going to keep seeing it from him, and he's never going to realize his true potential. It's as simple as that. He didn't gas completely, and he beat a super tough dude in the process, I get that. I just think he's still just scratching the surface.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well clearly he should be at 145, he's still champion. They're not running a marathon, they're in a fight. A fight which Aldo won.

I bet you if Edgar had spent extra energy in trying harder to win the earlier rounds, he might have looked more tired in the latter rounds. It's a give and take deal and Aldo chose to be offensive from the get go.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

If he can only go two hard rounds, then no, he shouldn't be at 145 anymore. The difference is Edgar has proven time and time again that he just doesn't gas. It doesn't matter how much damage he takes. Besides, what fights are left for him anyway? Llamas? Zombie? Win. Win. No thanks. Aldo-Zombie would have some entertainment value to it, but let's face it, Zombie would get trucked. I mean unless that Pettis fight comes to fruition, why not move up? Vacate the belt and try to conquer 155. What's he got left to prove at 145? At least then we wouldn't have to hear about how tough the cut is for him every fight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well apparently he still has to prove that endurance alone don't win you fights, and yes he still has fights with Zombie, Llamas and possibly Pettis before moving on at the very least.

And saying he needs to abandon ship because his challengers are those guys? Says more about your opinion of them than it says about Aldo. Should Jones just go on and vacate his belt because Gustafsson and Teixeira aren't that huge challenges? No he should face them and clean out the division before going to HW, same with Aldo.

Aldo is still young and should stick with the lighter divisions before his body makes it impossible for him to do so. And as you saw last night, he's still very much got it at FW. He just beat the biggest challenger Zuffa has put in front of him and people still want to complain. Give him a break


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

I saw the fight as a clear win for Aldo. I like Frankie a lot but aside from looking busier in the last two rounds he didn't do any damage. On the other hand, Aldo inflicted a lot of damage in the first three rounds. Aldo also landed the biggest punches and kicks.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Horrible decision. You are insane with Edgar hate if you think Aldo won that fight; he didn't do shit in the third and fourth and was clearly out landed in the fifth in both significant and total strikes. Edgar is now the champion of two weight classes.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I had it 3-2 for Aldo, could have been a 4-1 but have Edgar the benefit of the doubt.

No matter what it was a clear win for Aldo in my book.

Also, if Edgar keeps having decisions go against him that he should have won, maybe he should try doing something different?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

osmium said:


> Horrible decision. You are insane with Edgar hate if you think Aldo won that fight; he didn't do shit in the third and fourth and was clearly out landed in the fifth in both significant and total strikes. Edgar is now the champion of two weight classes.


Or more accurate, champion of no weight classes.


I like Frankie Edgar, I like him a lot but he did NOT even come close to beating Aldo last night.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> I had it 3-2 for Aldo, could have been a 4-1 but have Edgar the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> No matter what it was a clear win for Aldo in my book.
> 
> Also, if Edgar keeps having decisions go against him that he should have won, maybe he should try doing something different?


What you scored it is irrelevant because your hatred for him is blatant and are thus completely biased. Maybe the judges should learn to do their ******* job. He is doing what the criteria says he needs to to win the judges are ignoring the criteria.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

osmium said:


> What you scored it is irrelevant because your hatred for him is blatant and are thus completely biased. Maybe the judges should learn to do their ******* job. He is doing what the criteria says he needs to to win the judges are ignoring the criteria.


Where in the hell is my hatred for Edgar blatant? Yes, Aldo and Bendo are two of my favorite fighters but how does that = me hating Edgar?

His last two fights with Maynard are some of my favorite fights ever and I enjoy his heart and courage as much as the next guy. So please, do not label me as a hater just because I disagree with you. If you want to have a discussion about the scoring, fine, but try to use reason instead of just crying and throwing profanities around. It makes you look bad.

And most of the major MMA news outlets scored it for Aldo as well (As did the judges obviously) so you will have to explain your view of the scoring being wrong for me to take your opinion seriously.

Thank you.

Sorry for the slightly aggressive response, but I do not appreciate being told which fighters I hate and love (especially when it's the complete opposite)


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I still don't see how anyone could score that last round for Aldo. Frankie clearly outworked Jose those last two rounds, and while Jose did fire back, Frankie was the one constantly putting on pressure. That still counts for something, though judges tend to play fast and loose with Octagon control these days. 

The third round was razor close and could have gone in either man's favour. At the end of the day, the right man won, and he won on damage done. Jose did more to hurt and bust up Frankie in the rounds he won than Edgar did to hurt and bust up Jose in the rounds he won. That's what this one came down to. 

Close fight. Much closer than some are letting on. 49-46 is laughable. In no way did Aldo take 4 out of 5 rounds.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

A lot of Frankie's punched landed on Aldo's shoulders/arms and at the same time Aldo did a great job at landing powerful and precise counters. That's why I gave it to him  Just my opinion


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

4 Rounds for Aldo is definitely pushing it.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> 4 Rounds for Aldo is definitely pushing it.


Yeah, but I still think 4-1 Aldo is closer to the right call than a 3-2 for Edgar would have been...

I had it 3-2 for Aldo but it was close to a 4-1.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Yeah, but I still think 4-1 Aldo is closer to the right call than a 3-2 for Edgar would have been...
> 
> I had it 3-2 for Aldo but it was close to a 4-1.


I disagree. 3-2 either way is much closer to what really happened than 4-1 Aldo. Aldo faded in the championship rounds and Frankie was finding a home for that right hand.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah but faded or not, Aldo was landing powerful counters throughout. I feel that 3-2 Aldo is the right call for this one, and I feel that 4-1 or 2-3 would've been wrong either way.

Edgar had a much better case for feeling sorry after the second Bendo-fight than he did here.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> Where in the hell is my hatred for Edgar blatant? Yes, Aldo and Bendo are two of my favorite fighters but how does that = me hating Edgar?
> 
> His last two fights with Maynard are some of my favorite fights ever and I enjoy his heart and courage as much as the next guy. So please, do not label me as a hater just because I disagree with you. If you want to have a discussion about the scoring, fine, but try to use reason instead of just crying and throwing profanities around. It makes you look bad.
> 
> ...


Yeah claiming that he only wins by endurance isn't clear bias. You are his biggest fan ever belittling everything he has done by turning it into some delusional false reality you have created within your own mind.

There is no argument for Aldo winning the third or fourth round. He was thoroughly out struck in those rounds. Here is the explanation for Aldo winning the third things that didn't happen and front kick make loud slappy noise. The fifth was basically 3 different fights in one. In the first part Aldo was out pointing him as they exchanged jabs and glancing blows for the most part, then Edgar heavily out landed him for about 2 minutes, and the last minute and a half was evenly contested with both guys landing solid strikes. Saying Edgar's face looked worse doesn't mean anything. Aldo did almost all of that with jabs in the first two rounds; cutting a guy up with your gloves doesn't have anything to do with whether or not you won a fight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't recall ever making the argument that Aldo won because Edgar "looked worse for wear."

If you still feel like Edgar outstruck Aldo enough to earn the W, please take a look at this. Since you use the word "outstruck" you must dig statistics:

http://blog.fightmetric.com/2013/02/aldo-vs-edgar-official-ufc-statistics.html

Aldo landed most strikes to the head in each and every round, and, statistically, outstruck Edgar in this fight. Pure and simple.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

osmium said:


> Horrible decision. You are insane with Edgar hate if you think Aldo won that fight; he didn't do shit in the third and fourth and was clearly out landed in the fifth in both significant and total strikes. Edgar is now the champion of two weight classes.


Ridiculous, Edgar did not come close to beating Aldo last night.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> I don't recall ever making the argument that Aldo won because Edgar "looked worse for wear."
> 
> If you still feel like Edgar outstruck Aldo enough to earn the W, please take a look at this. Since you use the word "outstruck" you must dig statistics:
> 
> ...


If you break it down round by round, Aldo loses rounds 3, 4 and 5 according to that.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> I don't recall ever making the argument that Aldo won because Edgar "looked worse for wear."
> 
> If you still feel like Edgar outstruck Aldo enough to earn the W, please take a look at this. Since you use the word "outstruck" you must dig statistics:
> 
> ...


Did you look at those fake stats? Because they counted all of Aldo's jabs as significant strikes.

I have proven their numbers to be wildly inaccurate multiple times in the past and this just further cements how worthless anything they post is. Made up numbers aren't statistics. 

I forgot to mention how absurd you holding up the "MMA Media" score cards is earlier. Those are not experts and if you listen to them talk you realize at least 70% of them are addle brained retards.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...The poll was close like the fight results. Aldo pretty much controlled the first 3 rds with that stiff, snapping jab and landing hard shots that wrecked Frankie's face. Aldo's legkicks were hitting the butter spot on Frankie. Why he abandoned them..dunno. If Aldo landed 3 or 4 more of those wicked, power-chopping legkicks on Frankie, he could have well finished him right there. Edgar's left leg was getting smashed. In typical Edgar fashion, he coes out stronger in the 4th & 5th. Great fight. These championship decision losses that Frankie is having must be a bitch to deal with. Hats off to Edgar's heart. Hats off to leaving it all out there too...

* ...Gotta say easily the biggest, nastiest upset so far of 2013 and maybe for the rest of the year...Overeem getting brutally knocked out...What's to say?*:confused03:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

osmium said:


> Did you look at those fake stats? Because they counted all of Aldo's jabs as significant strikes.
> 
> I have proven their numbers to be wildly inaccurate multiple times in the past and this just further cements how worthless anything they post is. Made up numbers aren't statistics.
> 
> I forgot to mention how absurd you holding up the "MMA Media" score cards is earlier. Those are not experts and if you listen to them talk you realize at least 70% of them are addle brained retards.


You haven't proven anything. Your opinions are as worthless as those you are disregarding.

The only 'fact' in this whole thing is that Jose Aldo won. Get over it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Edgar gets so much credit for missed punches. It is a real problem in MMA usually. Judges can't separate a landed strike from a missed strike. And neither can some fans. 

It was a close fight, but Aldo won. Edgar had a better 2nd half and that is what people remember. Aldo won 3 rounds. Edgars TDs got stuffed pretty much all night.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

osmium said:


> Did you look at those fake stats? Because they counted all of Aldo's jabs as significant strikes.
> 
> I have proven their numbers to be wildly inaccurate multiple times in the past and this just further cements how worthless anything they post is. Made up numbers aren't statistics.
> 
> I forgot to mention how absurd you holding up the "MMA Media" score cards is earlier. Those are not experts and if you listen to them talk you realize at least 70% of them are addle brained retards.


And you're an expert I assume? Listen to yourself mate. It's getting absurd.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Fightmetric has Edgar winning the fight 3-2. Aldo only outstruck him in round 1 and 2 according to that.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't really understand how landing more punches wins a round. Certainly power and damage of shots has to come into play as well. 3rd was fairly close but I gave it to Aldo. He punted him in the face.

Problem with Edgar is he wins very few rounds decisively, even when he "wins" them there is usually some doubt.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't really understand how landing more punches wins a round. Certainly power and damage of shots has to come into play as well. 3rd was fairly close but I gave it to Aldo. He punted him in the face.
> 
> Problem with Edgar is he wins very few rounds decisively, even when he "wins" them there is usually some doubt.


I was just speaking about Aldo outstriking him as fightmetric was brought up as defense. They have rounds 3, 4 and 5 Edgar landing more significant and more total strikes in those rounds.

Damage should be taken into account, but volume of strikes is bigger imo. If someone gets hit 20 times with good shots but he landed 1 good shot that broke someones nose, he did damage but still should lose the round as a whole.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

osmium said:


> Horrible decision. You are insane with Edgar hate if you think Aldo won that fight; he didn't do shit in the third and fourth and was clearly out landed in the fifth in both significant and total strikes. Edgar is now the champion of two weight classes.





osmium said:


> What you scored it is irrelevant because your hatred for him is blatant and are thus completely biased. Maybe the judges should learn to do their ******* job. He is doing what the criteria says he needs to to win the judges are ignoring the criteria.





osmium said:


> Yeah claiming that he only wins by endurance isn't clear bias. You are his biggest fan ever belittling everything he has done by turning it into some delusional false reality you have created within your own mind.
> 
> There is no argument for Aldo winning the third or fourth round. He was thoroughly out struck in those rounds. Here is the explanation for Aldo winning the third things that didn't happen and front kick make loud slappy noise. The fifth was basically 3 different fights in one. In the first part Aldo was out pointing him as they exchanged jabs and glancing blows for the most part, then Edgar heavily out landed him for about 2 minutes, and the last minute and a half was evenly contested with both guys landing solid strikes. Saying Edgar's face looked worse doesn't mean anything. Aldo did almost all of that with jabs in the first two rounds; cutting a guy up with your gloves doesn't have anything to do with whether or not you won a fight.





osmium said:


> Did you look at those fake stats? Because they counted all of Aldo's jabs as significant strikes.
> 
> I have proven their numbers to be wildly inaccurate multiple times in the past and this just further cements how worthless anything they post is. Made up numbers aren't statistics.
> 
> I forgot to mention how absurd you holding up the "MMA Media" score cards is earlier. Those are not experts and if you listen to them talk you realize at least 70% of them are addle brained retards.


WTF? Did you bet your house on Edgar? There's no need to get so worked up because some guy you've never met didn't win a decision. Debating is fine, but acting so belligerent is flat out ridiculous.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

I watched most of the engagements frame by frame, Aldo's footwork and head movement are a work of art, too bad he seemed to gas in the later rounds.

Edgar's adapting during his fights is amazing, when Aldo started chopping his legs he began taking him down, Aldo realized trading a leg kick for getting taken down will not win him the fight and stopped.

I felt Aldo won, but I became biased because of Rogan's bias for Frankie, so atrocious I had to mute it. Frankie was so sad at the end, I feel sorry for him.

Can't wait for Jack Slack's breakdown of the fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Man, Frankie just cannot win a decison these days. I thought he won the last three rounds by a wide margin.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Fightmetric has Edgar winning the fight 3-2. Aldo only outstruck him in round 1 and 2 according to that.


I hate this "Fightmetric has so and so winning" No it does not...it has one guy landing more...

Thats not how fights are scored...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I hate this "Fightmetric has so and so winning" No it does not...it has one guy landing more...
> 
> Thats not how fights are scored...


I was specifically talking about one out striking the other as that was what I was responding to. Let's read before we respond.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Great fight, close fight, i actually thought Edgar wouldnt be that good and im not the type of fan that always counts him out, i usually bet on frankie, at least against maynard anyway...but i did think benson would beat him, though i do think edgar won the rematch

anyway im getting off track here...yesterdays fight was awesome, i think ppl are overrating how much Aldo gassed, he didnt gass that much Rogan was simply being very biased, Aldo was tired but wasnt gassed, if he were gassed than edgar would have been able to do what he did to Maynard..funnily enough i think if they fought at LW Aldo would do much better

when it comes to scoring i actually dont see why so many ppl gave the last 2 rounds to edgar, seems like rogan just influenced most opinons, i dont know but to me the first 2 rounds went to Aldo and rounds 3 and 4 went to edgar, round 3 really was close but i think edgar did more, 4 was pretty much hands down edgar, 5th round was very close also but i think edgar was just more agressive, Aldo landed the more significant strikes and did very well in the beginning of the round with his jabs, edgar didnt do much in that round actually so i think aldo won the 5th

bottom line

Aldo - 1st, 2nd and 5th

Edgar - 3rd and 4th

i really think that was the right way to score the fight, i might have to rewatch it though....


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Fightmetric has Edgar winning the fight 3-2. Aldo only outstruck him in round 1 and 2 according to that.


I saw a small case for Edgar winning the split, but the right fighter won last night even though I picked Edgar. The fight happened exactly the way it should have. These guys are highly technical fighters with different styles. Only thing was the 3rd round. That was the pivotal round. I knew Aldo would be strong for one and two, unless Frankie pushed an extreme pace. All you gotta do is look at the Hominick fight as I said in previous posts. I didn't bet cuz I knew Edgar would have to win by decision, but if someone was a big fan of his I think it would have been a good bet to make based on the odds. 

Again, Edgar is that small scrappy fighter. He even looked smaller against Aldo. Him going down to 135 would be very interesting. If he loses he's going to be in limbo. I think DW is out of line here. Let Edgar do what he wants. He's done well at 155lb. Why keep pressuring him to go down. Edgar must be in a mind bender right about now...same exact situation with BJ except he went up in class. 

So fighters, before you decide to move up or down. Think very carefully about your long term goals. 

I think Edgar should move back up to 155 after a few fights at 145. His speed was the key at 155. Now it's nullified.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Great, Frankie got robbed 3 times in a row. Seriously some ppl have the worst luck in the entire world. Frankie is one em.

Agree with the guy who said he is the uncrowned FW and LW champ.

Phucking stupid ass judges don't know how to do a simple job.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

mo25 said:


> Great, Frankie got robbed 3 times in a row. Seriously some ppl have the worst luck in the entire world. Frankie is one em.
> 
> Agree with the guy who said he is the uncrowned FW and LW champ.
> 
> Phucking stupid ass judges don't know how to do a simple job.


Frankie brings it on himself. Fight with a little more aggression and hurt some guys. You can point fight if you want but you then can't bitch about the decision.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Just watched the fight, I gave 1,2,3, and 5 to Aldo. The third was close tho, but I don't really see how people are giving the 5th to Edgar. I thought that round went to Aldo easily. But thats just me. And I muted it midway through the fourth, Rogan was getting ridiculous with the favoritism.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

great fight

i gave 1 and 2 to aldo. 3 and 5 couldve gone either way. 4 to frankie


i agree joe gets on these bandwagons during a fight. so often when his voice raises an octave he will say - FIGHTER A IS GETTING ON TOP NOW! and ignore shots landed by fighter B

gives me the shits. kind of sensationalist

ive said it before and ill say it again. michael schiavello and whoever the best prof fighter/commentator is (not kenny) should get the gig

wouldnt be as loud but would be of a much higher quality/credibility


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i think frankie looks faster and more powerful at 155. he lost to aldo, but dominated bendo in the rematch.. dude needs to go back up to 155


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Frankie really shouldn't have any fans after he looked at the ref while hitting Gray for the finish in their 3rd fight.

If Silva or an Aldo rock someone they try to kill them. Not throw arm ounches waiting for a stoppage.


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Frankie brings it on himself. Fight with a little more aggression and hurt some guys. You can point fight if you want but you then can't bitch about the decision.


Exactly! I think Edgar gave a good performance but NO WAY he won the title. You want to become a champion? you have to BEAT the champion. I think it's reasonable that a champion has a slight edge at decisions. Maybe it's just me, but decisions are always biased in MMA. Also, the damage difference was HUGE! 
As i see it, the only problem is the lack of talent in this devision or to be more specific the lack of interest after this fight. Aldo is a killer but hasn't a big name to continue his legacy.. Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So - Aldo vs. Pettis...

Could we see a fight where every offensive move is done off the cage? Some DragonBall Z stuff


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

JWP said:


> great fight
> 
> i gave 1 and 2 to aldo. 3 and 5 couldve gone either way. 4 to frankie
> 
> ...


Like I said, Joe is a fan and if he gets a little loud and excited that's OK and you the option of ignoring the opinion or muting the tv, another thing is he can't see as well as people watching at home and if you have ever been to a UFC event you'll know what i'm saying. I like joe a lot if him and mir were both commentators I would be really happy.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> So - Aldo vs. Pettis...
> 
> Could we see a fight where every offensive move is done off the cage? Some DragonBall Z stuff


That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

call me crazy u guys but I know who can beat Jose Aldo .. and it`s someone not even in his weight division .. Eddie Windland would be a stylistic nightmare for someone like Jose Aldo .. solid chin VERY good boxing and foot work with a take down defense just as good as Aldo if not better .

I honestly think he could be Jose Aldo especially in a 5 round fight I would be even that much more confident


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

2kni3 said:


> call me crazy u guys but I know who can beat Jose Aldo .. and it`s someone not even in his weight division .. Eddie Windland would be a stylistic nightmare for someone like Jose Aldo .. solid chin VERY good boxing and foot work with a take down defense just as good as Aldo if not better .
> 
> I honestly think he could be Jose Aldo especially in a 5 round fight I would be even that much more confident


that is interesting he very well could if he can get there


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

2kni3 said:


> call me crazy u guys but I know who can beat Jose Aldo .. and it`s someone not even in his weight division .. Eddie Windland would be a stylistic nightmare for someone like Jose Aldo .. solid chin VERY good boxing and foot work with a take down defense just as good as Aldo if not better .
> 
> I honestly think he could be Jose Aldo especially in a 5 round fight I would be even that much more confident


I don't think he would pose much of a threat. I mean he could, but I don't see it. He had a split decision with Pickett, was dominated by Faber and lost to Benavidez. All good fighters yes, but not on Aldo's level.

Obviously that doesn't mean he will lose for sure, but it gives us an idea of where he is at.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I don't think he would pose much of a threat. I mean he could, but I don't see it. He had a split decision with Pickett, was dominated by Faber and lost to Benavidez. All good fighters yes, but not on Aldo's level.
> 
> Obviously that doesn't mean he will lose for sure, but it gives us an idea of where he is at.


I agree that he wouldn't post a huge threat for Aldo, but Faber did NOT dominate Wineland. In the end, the numbers were in Uriah's favor but it took just about all the effort he had to even look good in that fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The Horticulturist said:


> I agree that he wouldn't post a huge threat for Aldo, but Faber did NOT dominate Wineland. In the end, the numbers were in Uriah's favor but it took just about all the effort he had to even look good in that fight.


I'll have to watch the fight again. I remember him clearly winning the fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

faber won the fight by taking down wineland and keeping him there occasionally hitting some elbows


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

mo25 said:


> Great, Frankie got robbed 3 times in a row. Seriously some ppl have the worst luck in the entire world. Frankie is one em.
> 
> Agree with the guy who said he is the uncrowned FW and LW champ.
> 
> Phucking stupid ass judges don't know how to do a simple job.


Yeah, man. Aldo clearly had his arse kicked all night long. I got this feeling you woud be a helluva judge. :sarcastic09:


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I don't think he would pose much of a threat. I mean he could, but I don't see it. He had a split decision with Pickett, was dominated by Faber and lost to Benavidez. All good fighters yes, but not on Aldo's level.
> 
> Obviously that doesn't mean he will lose for sure, but it gives us an idea of where he is at.


split decision with brad picket .. did u watch fight m8 ?! it was a CLEAR 30-27 for eddie wineland which 2 judges gave him 30-27 with one giving 29-28 to pickett .. wineland DOMINATED pickett from start to finish and had him hurt and close to finishing him several times .. I was surprised he did not get a 10-8 round in any of those rounds that`s how dominant he was lol

and fighters improve .. yes he did lose to faber and benavidez but the difference between him now and then is like night and day .. he is fighting to his potential now where before he was fighting scared and timid and very gun shy and never pulled the trigger for some reason .

I know eddie windland fights at 135 but he is big for that division and could easily fight at 145 if he wanted to .. he is better then Jose aldo these days .. he may even beat a prime Jose Aldo of the WEC that`s how good I think Eddie windland is .. I think Jose aldo is on a decline and the main reason for that is because he has a wife I think and is married ?! I could be wrong here lol but he also has baby and it`s been scientifically proven that ur testostrone decreases a lot when u have a baby or are married or something and it was scientifically proven .. and its shown in his fighting .. Frankie edgar in my opinion is just a bit better then brad pickett and they are very similar stylistically and Jose aldo had a close fight with Frankie edgar where he won but if the judges were blind they could of given it to Frankie edgar cause it was close but the right guy did win in my opinion Jose aldo 48-47 UD


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

2kni3 said:


> split decision with brad picket .. did u watch fight m8 ?! it was a CLEAR 30-27 for eddie wineland which 2 judges gave him 30-27 with one giving 29-28 to pickett .. wineland DOMINATED pickett from start to finish and had him hurt and close to finishing him several times .. I was surprised he did not get a 10-8 round in any of those rounds that`s how dominant he was lol
> 
> and fighters improve .. yes he did lose to faber and benavidez but the difference between him now and then is like night and day .. he is fighting to his potential now where before he was fighting scared and timid and very gun shy and never pulled the trigger for some reason .
> 
> I know eddie windland fights at 135 but he is big for that division and could easily fight at 145 if he wanted to .. he is better then Jose aldo these days .. *he may even beat a prime Jose Aldo of the WEC that`s how good I think Eddie windland is *.. I think Jose aldo is on a decline and the main reason for that is because *he has a wife I think and is married* ?! I could be wrong here lol but he also has baby *and it`s been scientifically proven that ur testostrone decreases a lot when u have a baby or are married or something and it was scientifically proven .. *and its shown in his fighting .. Frankie edgar in my opinion is just a bit better then brad pickett and they are very similar stylistically and Jose aldo had a close fight with Frankie edgar where he won but if the judges were blind they could of given it to Frankie edgar cause it was close but *the right guy did win in my opinion Jose aldo 48-47 UD*


I'm a huge Wineland nuthugger and I wouldn't go as far as saying that he could beat a prime WEC Aldo. Generally speaking if one is married, and heterosexual, they have wives  that's just me splitting hairs though. Saying it's scientifically proven twice is not enough proof. Can you provide facts to back that up? I believe you, and have heard similar things myself, I'm just curious. I do think you are right about the fight outcome though, 48-47 absolutely, arguably even 49-46. Initially I had it as 48-47 Aldo, but after rewatching the fight, 49-46 isn't that big of a reach.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

I had it 48-47 Frankie, but I'm a homer.

Can definitely see it going the other way, and the reigning champ should get the benefit of the doubt, so I'm not mad about the decision.

49-46 scorecards though? You've got to be kidding me.

Either way, I believe this is only the first of several meetings between these two. It's awesome that two of the most enjoyable fighters in the world to watch are now fighting in the same division.

Both of these guys' footwork, quickness and diversity is just off the charts.


----------

